# 2 Fragen bzgl. Whiplash: Kettenführung und Schutzblech?



## Chrisman (25. September 2005)

Hi @Bodo
Hi @everybody,

als Neu-Besitzer eines Whiplash quälen mich 2 Fragen:

1) Kettenführung?
Ich fahre vorne eine Kurbel mit Dreifach-Kettenblatt weil ich auch "nach oben" fahren möchte. Deshalb musste ich einen Shimano XT Umwerfer mit Tretlagerplattenbefestigung montieren.
Frage: gibt es eine "schaltbare" Freeride-/DH-Kettenführung, die ich trotzdem noch montieren kann, damit mir beim bergrunterfahren nicht die Kette runterfällt?

2) "Schutzblech" / Spritzschutz hinten?
So gut der Hinterbau auch funktioniert.... aber sowohl die Lager als auch der Dämpfer stehen unter ständigem Dreck-Beschuß. Heute ist mir beispielsweise vom Reifen ein kleines Steinchen in das Parallelogramm des vorderen Umwerfers geschleudert worden. Somit konnte ich vorne nicht mehr schalten und mußte anhalten um das Steinchen rauszufummeln.
Frage: gibt es irgendeine praktikable Schutzblech-/Spritzschutz-Lösung, damit da nicht so viel Dreck landet? Hat jemand was selbstgebastelt und ein Foto davon?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Beste Grüße

Chrisman.


----------



## saturno (26. September 2005)

Chrisman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @Bodo
> Hi @everybody,
> 
> als Neu-Besitzer eines Whiplash quälen mich 2 Fragen:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (27. September 2005)

Kettenführung: hab von drei auf ein Blatt gewechselt. MRP geht nicht hab jetzt das gleiche Ding dran wie Guido... 38 Blatt Truv. Hussefelt..

Schutz: Problem kenn ich... hab bis jetzt auch keine Lösung gefunden...

Sorry... schau Dir doch mal meine Frage wegen Hinterrad an...

Gruz und Dank...


----------



## naiko (1. Oktober 2005)

@saturno

wie heisst die kettenführung denn genau ??
heim 3guide ?
welcher Hersteller ?


----------



## saturno (1. Oktober 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> @saturno
> 
> wie heisst die kettenführung denn genau ??
> heim 3guide ?
> welcher Hersteller ?




Heim 3guide Hersteller Montara Design.


----------



## Marc T. (2. Oktober 2005)

www.bike-runner.de

Gruss Marc


----------



## naiko (2. Oktober 2005)

nur noch ne kurze Frage zu der Kettenführung:

Mit wievielen Kettenblättern funktioniert sie ??


----------



## saturno (2. Oktober 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch ne kurze Frage zu der Kettenführung:
> 
> Mit wievielen Kettenblättern funktioniert sie ??



die 3guide? na mit drei deshalb auch der Name.

http://www.montaramtb.com


----------



## magg (29. Juni 2006)

Danke Männer,
ich hab mir gleich mal eine 3guide für mein whipi bestellt. Bin schon gespannt auf das Ding. 
Gruß magg


----------



## magg (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss sagen, die Heim 3 guide ist klasse. Montage ist einfach, Funktion ist sehr gut, sie spannt/stützt die Kette über alle 3 Kettenblätter. Auf dem kleinsten isses zwar nur mehr eine leichtes Spannen bzw. eher ein Stützen der Kette aber wichtig ist es bei mittlerem und großem Blatt und da spannt die Heim tadellos.  

Gruß
magg


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juli 2006)

HAllo @ Magg   wo hast Du das Ding bestellt ?
  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Fungus (12. Juli 2006)

Und die Heim 3Guide funktioniert auch mit E-Type umwerfern?


----------



## magg (12. Juli 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo @ Magg wo hast Du das Ding bestellt ?
> Danke


gugst du marc t.


			
				Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> www.bike-runner.de
> Gruss Marc





			
				Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Heim 3Guide funktioniert auch mit E-Type umwerfern?


jo, ich hab sie  folgendermaßen montiert: Rahmen-Werfer-3guide-Lager
die 3guide ist nur ca.1mm stark. Werfer neu justieren und passta!

gruß
magg


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juli 2006)

Danke, aber aud dem Link siehst du das Produkt nirgends...
Oder extra kontaktieren?
Sie doch so nett und poste ein PIC   Thanx


----------



## magg (13. Juli 2006)

hi pisskop,
ich hab das per mail gemacht. Gute Firma, hat toll geklappt!  


Gruß
magg


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Juli 2006)

1.:
Ich hab auf Ratschläge meiner Kumpels das 3. Blatt gegen einen Bashguard und das 2. gegen eines mit 36 Zähnen ausgetauscht und eine Truvativ Shiftguide montiert.

Die Montage war einfach, ich habe den Spacer am Lager und den Distanzring am Umwerfer (e-Type) weggelassen, Gummihammer und Feile machen die Feineinstellungen.

Das grosse Kettenblatt vermisse ich nicht. Bis jetzt funktioniert alles, obwohl das Rädchen der Shiftguide keinen stabilen Eindruck macht. (Kein Kugellager, viel Spiel)

Falls die Kettenführung hops geht gibt's eine DRS von e13! Die wirkt stabiler, kostet allerdings auch ein vielfaches.

2.:
Schutzblech? Vergiss es, ist nicht nötig.


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juli 2006)

Latscho !
Danke...
Jetzt weiss ich dass ich nicht der einzige bin der Sein Bike nicht putz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (13. Juli 2006)

servus Knurrhahn,

wärs möglich dein extreme mal irgendwie per foto zu bewundern und zu begutachten!

danke und grüsse


----------



## pisskopp (14. Juli 2006)

@Knurrhan   Du bist doch mit nem Freak eingestiegen right???
Kannst mir kurz per private NAchricht die Frage beantworten, Wie gross/klein der Geometrieunterschied vom Freak zum Whip ist???

TNHX


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Juli 2006)

Mein WhiplashExtreme ist in Verzug  , es sollte schon letzte Woche bei mir sein. Der Händler hat mir darum ein normales Whiplash mit einer Boxxer geliehen, ich kann Dir also nur den Unterschied meines Freaks und des normalen Whiplashes mitteilen.

Ich war letztes Wochenende mit beiden Bikes auf dem DH in Crans-Montana.

Ich habe meinen Freak Grösse m kurz aufgebaut, 50mm Vorbau mit originalem Lenker und habe eine Fox 36 dran. Der Radstand vom Freak ist auch relativ kurz (4cm weniger als beim Whiplash), der Lenkwinkel steiler und der Lenker natürlich auch weiter unten.

Auf sehr technischen Trails mit vielen engen Kurven ist der Freak dankt kurzem Radstand und Singlecrown ein top Rad. Auch zum bergauffahren bevorzuge ich den Freak nicht nur wegen des geringeren Gewichtes, irgendwie sitzt man besser über den Pedalen und kann mehr Guzzi geben. Jumps gehen mit dem Freak auch besser, fühlt sich ein wenig mehr wie ein Dirtjumper an als das Whip.

Das Whip ist durch durch mehr Federweg und flacherem Lenkwinkel das bessere Bike für den Downhill, was auch zu erwarten war. Bei harten Landungen z.B. nach einem Drop verzeiht das Whip mehr als der Freak.

Die Kettenführung (von mir zärtlich "Adolf" genannt) habe ich am Freak montiert, ans Whiplash kommt natürlich auch eine dran.


----------



## hankpank (18. Juli 2006)

Ist die Heim3-KeFü wirklich nur so n gebogenes Blech mit ner Rolle dran? Oder hat die evtl. ne Feder zum spannen drinne? Meine Güte. 
Wenn sie wenigstens schön wär... 
Also wenn da keine Feder drin ist bastel ich mir die lieber selber.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2006)

Feder? Was soll eine Feder in der Kettenführung?


----------



## magg (18. Juli 2006)

Ich frag mich auch, wozu du ne Feder brachst?  
Selbermachen ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber wie bekommst du das Loch in das Edelstahlblech? Ok, du hast jemanden zur Hand, der Laserschneiden kann. Dann hast du auch gleich jemanden, der dir aus Polyamid das Rad rausdreht. (ist konisch) Dann besorgst du dir noch die beiden kleinen Lager und ein paar Distanzscheiben. Und das Langloch zur Einstellung des Rades hab ich noch vergessen, bohren und feilen oder lasern. Abkanten zwecks Steifigkeit noch. Und das alles für 55 Euros. Alles möglich, aber ob sich der Aufwand lohnt? 
Gruß
magg


----------



## hankpank (24. Juli 2006)

lol erst denken.... Feder ist latürnich Schwachsinn  
Habe ne Drehmaschine und muss ja nich immer alles Edelstahl sein was glänzt  Wenn ich in ein, zwei wochen mein Whipi hab (*feier*) stelll ich mal n Foto incl. Führung rein.
so. jetzt Schicht... *börks*


----------



## Erzengel.ch (25. Juli 2006)

magg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich auch, wozu du ne Feder brachst?
> Selbermachen ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber wie bekommst du das Loch in das Edelstahlblech? Ok, du hast jemanden zur Hand, der Laserschneiden kann. Dann hast du auch gleich jemanden, der dir aus Polyamid das Rad rausdreht. (ist konisch) Dann besorgst du dir noch die beiden kleinen Lager und ein paar Distanzscheiben. Und das Langloch zur Einstellung des Rades hab ich noch vergessen, bohren und feilen oder lasern. Abkanten zwecks Steifigkeit noch. Und das alles für 55 Euros. Alles möglich, aber ob sich der Aufwand lohnt?
> Gruß
> magg



Edelstahl ist nicht so hart wie du denkst. Eine gute (Industrie-)Standbohrmaschine mit Kühlmittel und eine Drehbank brauchst du mindestens für eine einfache Kefü wie z.B. Heim 3Guide.
Wenns aber eine Akira werden soll brauchst du ne CNC-Fräse oder halt deinen geliebten Laser


----------



## magg (25. Juli 2006)

So, jetzt lassen wirs mal technisch werden!  
Entweder du baust dir eine Aufspannvorrichtung, damit du das V2A oder V4A Blech auf den gewünschten Durchmesser von ca. 35mm auf der Drehbank ausdrehst oder du hast einen Fräser mit besagtem Durchmesser und machst das auf einer Fräse oder Ständerbohrmaschine. Mit Spiralbohrer wird es dir das Teil um deinen Bohrer wickeln, außer du bohrst das Loch vorher und stanzt/schneidest das Blech anschließend zu. Indem das wir jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt haben, bin ich der Meinung wir lassen das und es soll jeder entscheiden, ob ihn die Bastellaune packt oder ob er die Kaufsucht befriedigt.


----------



## hankpank (25. Juli 2006)

hehe. ich werde basteln da student und null kohle. werd wohl meine alte truvativ boxguide umfunktionieren. 
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich im praxissemester (Laser/Fräsmaschinenfirma) mal ne Kleinserie Kefüs starte  am besten eine, die man bei Bedarf dranklippen kann. Fahre mit meiner Karre au ma 60-70kilometers und da nervt ne kefü tierisch. mit einem handgriff wär das bike dann fit fürn park. Mal sehen ob das was wird. Ersma aufm 3D machen dann gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riding-Rick (4. Januar 2008)

Ich krame das Thema nochmal vor...
Wie sieht es denn mit der Verdrehsicherheit bei der Heim 3Guide aus? Habt ihr sie nur am Tretlager geklemmt oder an der ISCG-Aufnahme befestigt? Ist es möglich die an der ISCG-Aufnahme zu befestigen?


----------



## thomlau (4. Januar 2008)

@Riding-Rick

Ich fahre die Heim3 Guide seit `nem 3/4 Jahr an meinem Freak. Kein Kettenverlust oder Kettenspringen mehr.Dafür super Kettenlinie.Schaltet besser
wie vorher.Kefü wird mit Kurbellager geklemmt und kann nicht per ISCG montiert werden.Das hält und funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Alternativ gibt es seit der Eurobike eine Kefü von Shaman-Racing in Alu oder Carbonausführung.Alu ca. 49.- , Carbon ca. 59.- Euro VK. Die Bauart ist die 
ähnlich der Heim3 Guide. Die Qualität ist klar besser und stabiler !!!

Ich würde mir jetzt die Shaman Kefü holen!!! Gibt`s bei Simonbikes im Laden oder per Post!!!
http://www.simonbikes.de

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Anbipa (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle,
Ich fahre auf dem Freak eine Dreist 3-Fachkettenführung für ET.
Sowie mehrere meiner Kunden und die sind sehr zufrieden.
Seit August fahren auch 2 Whiplash mit der Dreist 3Fach ET bis jetzt kein Problem.
Persönlich ist die E-13 mein Favorit aber halt nur 2-Fach.


Euer Andy


----------



## pisskopp (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Anipa..

Ich habe als Kettenführung eine Heim 3-Fach für unten und oben habe ich einfach meinen Umwerfer als Fühung.
Mir ist seit dem nie! wieder die Kette runter.
Der Heim ist einfacher aufgebaut, schaltbar und nicht so hässlich(finde ich)
Schau doch dass Du das Ding nachbaust, ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
Nun fahre ich rohlof und hab das immer noch dran... klappt immer noch

Gruss


----------



## thomlau (5. Januar 2008)

@pisskopp

Sag`ich doch!!! Es funzt einfach!!!!  Aber bessere Qualität und günstigeren Preis
bietet Shaman. Gibt`s halt erst 3 Monate.






Gruß thomlau


----------



## hankpank (5. Januar 2008)

ist die Kette bei der heim3 nur aufm großen KB geführt? sieht iwie so aus.
fahre noch ohne kefü. geht auch erstaunlich gut (kette is noch nie komplett runtergefallen)
allerdings fällt die kette oft vom mittleren aufs kleine KB. 
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe passiert euch das mit der heim3 nicht mehr?!?


muss grad etwas schmunzeln wenn ich meinen bietrag da oben lese. bin jetz endlich dabei das ding nachzubauen^^


----------



## Riding-Rick (5. Januar 2008)

An die Shaman habe ich auch schon gedacht, die kann man wenigstens an der ISCG Aufnahme nochmal festmachen. Ich hatte mal eine MRP KeFü und nur ein Kettenblatt, die KeFü war auch am Innenlager geklemmt und hat sich ständig verdreht. Wie geht es dass es bei euch hält?!


----------



## thomlau (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Freunde der Bergabsportfraktion,

die Kette wird bei der Heim3 Guide auf allen 3 Kettenblättern geführt. Mit wieviel Druck kann man durch die Montage der Kefü und später noch über ein Langloch selber bestimmen. Funzt 100%ig!!! 

Natürlich kann man eine Sache immer nochmal Toppen. Die Heim3 Guide war nunmal die erste u. einzigste Kefü für 3fach.

Schönen Tag noch und Gruß
                                  thomlau


----------



## Joachim1980 (10. Januar 2008)

Über KeFü wurde jetzt sehr ausführlich diskutiert. Ähm, Teil 2 war glaub das mit dem Schutzblech...  

Gibt es für die Fusionrahmen ein Schutzblech, welches den Dämpfer vor Dreckbeschuss vom Hinterrad schützt? Wer mal richtig im Regen und Schlamm unterwegs ist, weiß wovon ich spreche. Von Specialized gibt es solch kl. Schutzbleche, die auf den Hinterbau mit Kabelbinder befestigt werden können. Weiß wer, ob die auch für ein Fusion gehen?

PS: Hab selbe eine HeimGuide 3 am Bike. Dadurch das die KeFü nur durch die Lagerschale geklemmt wird, kann man in ziemlich blöde Situationen kommen, wenn man zwischen Bashguard und Hinterrad auf der KeFü aufsitzt. Mit Stein und Ast die KeFü nachvorne gebogen. Auf dem Trail muß man sich nur zu helfen wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (11. Januar 2008)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Über KeFü wurde jetzt sehr ausführlich diskutiert. Ähm, Teil 2 war glaub das mit dem Schutzblech...
> 
> Gibt es für die Fusionrahmen ein Schutzblech, welches den Dämpfer vor Dreckbeschuss vom Hinterrad schützt?


1. NEIN,nix da zum schutz. musste selber was machen. sihe mal diverse foddos 2. fahre selber die e13 und bin auch schon des öfteren auf der kefü unten aufgesetzt. macht dem teil gar nix. ist super stabil.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. Juni 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> ist die Kette bei der heim3 nur aufm großen KB geführt? sieht iwie so aus.
> fahre noch ohne kefü. geht auch erstaunlich gut (kette is noch nie komplett runtergefallen)
> allerdings fällt die kette oft vom mittleren aufs kleine KB.
> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe passiert euch das mit der heim3 nicht mehr?!?
> ...



Wie weit bist Du schon mit deiner selbst gebauten Kettenführung? Wenn Du soweit bist stell ein paar Fotos hier rein


----------

